# New Online Magazine for Track Day Enthusiasts



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

My wife and I are both track day drivers and we have started a free online magazine catering exclusively to the track day driver enthusiast. We welcome you to visit our website at autotrackdaymonthly.com

Check out just some of our original articles:

Track designer Alan Wilson is interviewed
A review of smart phone data and video logging apps and interview with the developer of Track Attack
An interview with the developer of RaceRender video editing software and the smart phone app, TrackAddictHD 
An interview with Daniel McCoey who is a time trial driver and a track prep shop owner in Australia on track modifications 
Reviews of race track facilities NCCAR in North Carolina (designed by Lotus) and The FIRM in Starke Florida
Two articles on efforts to reduce street racing by youths 

and How To articles on our How To and Getting Started tabs

There are Nissan press releases on our Press Release tab and Nissan videos on our Video Archive tab.


Please check the 13 articles on our home page. By clicking 'Read More" or the title, you can go right to the original material.

Thanks,
Michael and Ziva


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

The May issue of autotrackdaymonthly.com - Welcome to the Frontpage! is up! We've featured one of Paul Newman's favorite tracks, Brainerd International Raceway; everyone's dream kit car 818, developed by Factory Five Racing; Apache helicopter pilot turned track day enthusiast Chad Morehead; what to look for when modifying your brakes for track days; the ins and outs of track day insurance coverage and much more. We've also added turn-by-turn breakdowns of your favorite tracks so take a look before you go!


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Our first reader submission has been published in our magazine. Read about driving instructor Doug Quara's interesting and sometimes hilarious instructing experiences entitled Memoir of a High Performance Driver Education Instructor here:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - Getting Started

"I really thought that in any lap we’d end up running out of room at the exit and do some agricultural activities. But luckily we never did. How many ways can you say “Get up near the wall on the right!! GET UP NEAR THE WALL ON THE RIGHT!!?!?!?”


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Auto TrackDay Monthly's upcoming June issue is running a story on vintage racer and writer Burt Levy who says, “I went to see a vintage race to do a story for Auto Week about it and I just fell in love. I mean here were all the cars I grew up lusting after. And it’s not just the doing it. It’s the people and the liturgy if you will – you know of being on the inside where you know the people and you know the cars and you know the stories and the wild characters you run into at racing. Racing is full of some great people. It’s just so much more vivid than everyday life. When you’re on a race weekend, it’s like being on a mission. You know what you’re trying to accomplish. It’s very goal oriented. And then you go back to what I call the mindless slop of everyday life. And you can’t wait to get back to the track.” While you're waiting to read more about Burt Levy in June, if you haven't already, read some of our current articles on brake upgrades, track insurance, track cars, getting started and how-to’s.


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Our June issue is up. Read about Gene Felton who restores old, retired NASCAR race cars for track day use, how Hooked On Driving is doing its part in broadening the track day hobby, a behind the scenes look at the motorsports industry through the eyes of Timothy Frost, and much more!


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

If you haven't yet, check out this month's feature on vintage race car driver and author Burt Levy, data logging distributor Austin Motorsports and the Tire Rack's life saving program Street Survival!


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Visit our magazine at autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine and follow the link to our new downloads page. You can select a Track Day Manual for Beginners or Intermediates and a Track Driver’s Logbook or even download all three. Thanks for supporting our magazine!


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

We've published our July issue! Please come take a look. Your ongoing support of our magazine has been much appreciated and is allowing us to keep it going. This issue covers Part 2 of Burt Levy and his writing career, David Ray of Hooked on Driving wherein he discusses his coaching techniques, and much more!


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Due to popular demand and repeated requests, Auto TrackDay Monthly will begin publishing its articles as they are submitted and/or upon their completion. We’ve just published our latest article. Please click here to read about track driver coach Chris Sneed of Sneed’s Speed Shop:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

We hope you've been enjoying our magazine. We just published our most recent article which features the documentary Where They Raced about the long lost board tracks of L.A. Also, if you haven't yet, explore the site a bit and check out some of our how-to driving techniques underneath the how-to's tab at the top of the page. 

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

BMW Car Club of America Roundel Editor Satch Carlson whispered in our ear recently about the new BMW M Laptimer app. He thought a review was in order, so here it is. Learn all about using a smart phone to supercharge your driving speed.

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Read about what The National Auto Sport Association has to offer to track day drivers in our interview with Jon Felton, Director of the NASA Florida region.

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Ross Bentley has written the popular Speed Secrets series and has been coaching drivers 150 days a year for decades. He spoke to us about his driving and coaching career and offers tips for driver improvement. Read our interview with Ross here:
autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

With all of their racing experience, odds are that you can depend on Saleen to build you a car that is highly capable and well balanced for track day and street use. Read our latest article here:
autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

“I’m not the fastest driver out there, but I’m good at communicating, good at breaking things down, tackling challenges from different angles, and—I hope—reading students for how much they can absorb in any given session or day.” Read our latest article about Ingrid Steffensen, track day coach and contributor to Ross Bentley’s Speed Secrets Weekly. 
autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

As you know, we’ve been alerting you to new content on Auto TrackDay Monthly. If you’ve been checking out our magazine, we would appreciate you showing us your support by subscribing to our email list HERE. In this way we can build our readership and continue to bring you the only magazine dedicated to the track day enthusiast.

Check out our latest article New Developments with Video and Data Logging Smart Phone App, Track Attack.


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

We've published our newest article. Read about the Shelby American Mustang GT/SC.

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you all remember the article we ran on track designer Alan Wilson back in March? Fascinating! Well, he's written a thriller about what might happen if hackers were able to compromise Formula 1 cars' telemetry during a race. Click below to read our review of Alan Wilson's novel Zapped and what Wilson himself has to say about this controversy. And if you haven't already, scroll down our homepage to read our prior interview with the great track designer. Just look for the yellow Porsche.

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

We are very excited that accomplished and much admired track day coach Peter Krause granted us an interview! Click below to read the article and, if you haven't already, we request that you show your support of our magazine by subscribing to our email list by clicking here:
autotrackdaymonthly.com - Contact Us
For the Peter Krause article click here:
autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

"The team had to re-think how to take advantage of the power by optimizing the axle ratio and transmission gearing. After looking at minimizing the number of shifts at some of our favorite tracks, the team selected a combination that would allow our customers to get out of the hole without breaking the tires loose and continue on down the track, taking full advantage of all 662HP."

Read our interview with the Project Manager for the Ford Mustang Shelby GT500.

Also, we have partnered with Track HQ and RacingJunk.com to bring you an enhanced forum experience and access to track car classifieds. Finally, go to our downloads tab to get your how to manuals and track driver log.

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

"Looking at parameters like percentage full throttle over a lap, throttle speed, brake aggression and coast time are all some of the more advanced measures I use to help even experienced drivers break through plateaus that invariably affect us all." 

As promised, we've published part II of our interview with driving coach Peter Krause, which focuses on driving techniques. Click below to read the article. 

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Ingrid Steffensen’s book Fast Girl, although about track days, getting to track days, being at tracks, eating at tracks....well basically living the track day world, is really also about life. Check out our latest article - our review of Fast Girl, Ingrid Steffensen's account of her personal journey from college professor to track warrior. Ingrid is a track day driver, instructor for the BMW CCA and a contributor to Ross Bentley’s Speed Secrets Weekly.

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

How would you like to own an F-150 or SVT Raptor used in the Baseball Hall of Fame parade? Such greats as Hank Aaron, Sandy Koufax and Cal Ripken, Jr. rode in the backs of 25 F-150s supplied by the Ford Motor Company. They happen to make good tow vehicles too. Read our latest article:

The National Baseball Hall of Fame and Museum and the Ford Motor Company Join Forces Around a Parade of F-150s

At autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine

Also, please support us by taking a brief survey. Your information will remain private and confidential. Just click the link and thank you!
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/XPMBK5X


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Ross Bentley has been very generous with his time and support. He has participated in an interview for two articles and is contributing to our series on driving techniques. Ross has been getting the word out about our magazine and our content and we wanted to get the word out about his upcoming webinar, Inner Speed Secrets. This is a new format for him and it is launching next week on the 14th. The deadline to register is on October 10, 2014, this Friday. We feel this will be a real opportunity for our readers to improve their driving skills and we urge you to sign up. We will be in on the call ourselves!

Read our article about Inner Speed Secrets at:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackCar Tech

Here is what Ross has to say about the webinar:

"The most effective training I've ever done for performance and race drivers is my Inner Speed Secrets program. But previously, I've only delivered it in person which made it unavailable to many drivers. So now I'm doing a webinar version of it. Drivers know the mental game is critical, and yet they rarely have an opportunity to develop that part of their driving performance. Now they do. I'll be doing an Inner Speed Secrets webinar spread over 4 evenings, October 14, 15, 21 and 22, from 8:30-10:00pm Eastern/5:30-7:00pm Pacific - a total of 6 hours of training. Registration is limited - and closes on October 10th. Go to Inner Speed Secrets right now to reserve your spot. It's available at the discounted price of $99 right now - if you miss it, you'll get left behind.”


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Peter Krause is one of the preeminent driving coaches in the world of track days and motorsports. He was kind enough to allow us to reprint his turn-by-turn analysis of his home track, Virginia International Raceway. 

Read Krause's description of a hot lap at Virginia International Raceway (VIR):

autotrackdaymonthly.com - Featured Tracks

Want to help us out? Please take our survey by clicking this link:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/XPMBK5X

Don't forget to get your free downloads. We have track day manuals for beginners and intermediates as well as a track drivers log:

Downloads

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Threshold Braking & Beyond
By Jerry Austin, Ross Bentley, Satch Carlson, Peter Krause, Burt Levy, Chris Sneed and Ingrid Steffensen

We know you are hungry for technique related articles. So periodically, we will be surveying our panel of subject matter experts and combine their input into one single article covering a specific driving technique from multiple perspectives. We are very excited to share with you our assembled experts for this first go-around: Jerry Austin of Austin Motorsports, specializing in data analysis and data logging equipment; Ross Bentley of Speed Secrets and driving coach; Satch Carlson, Editor, Roundel Magazine; Peter Krause of Peter Krause and Associates and driving coach; Burt Levy, vintage racer, coach, columnist and novelist of many books such as his acclaimed The Last Open Road; Chris Sneed, owner of Sneed’s Speed Shop, instructor for PCA, BMW CCA and NASA, and professional racer in the Pirelli World Challenge series; and Ingrid Steffensen, BMW CCA instructor, professor, author and contributor to Bentley's Speed Secrets. 

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

We interview the people who brought you the BFGoodrich g-Force Rival. Read our review of this street legal track day tire here:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackCar Tech

Also, take a look at reader submission Advanced Driver Tuning by Greg Haas of Haas Mobility:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackDrivers

Take our survey by clicking here:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/XPMBK5X

Finally, get your free downloads here:

Downloads

Thank you!


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Read our latest article:

An Interview with Watkins Glen International Track President Michael Printup.

"It’s going to cost anywhere from $9 to $15 million to repave the racetrack and we’re doing our due diligence now. The engineers are looking at it and we hope the Board will approve it."

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine

You can follow new content on our Twitter feed:

https://twitter.com/trackdaymonthly


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Our latest article:

Palm Beach International Raceway & The Palm Beach Driving Club

We met with Aidy Alonzo, V.P. of Marketing and Communications at Palm Beach International Raceway, and Jackie Rea, Assistant Manager of the Palm Beach Driver’s Club to talk about new developments at PBIR’s motorsports complex in South Florida. 

“When Corvette launched the C7 last year, they brought about 40 C7s in every color. You looked around out there and it was like looking at Skittles. It was like a rainbow! It was beautiful. No one had seen that many C7s in one place at the same time."

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine

Also, don't forget to get your free downloads of track day manuals and a driver's log here:

Downloads


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

"At one stage I was one of 36 drivers in the world with a Formula One Superlicense! I have driven so many fantastic race cars – most drivers just dream of."

In this issue, we review Driven by Desire: The Desiré Wilson Story, a book about one of the great race car drivers of a past generation, written by her husband Alan Wilson.

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackDrivers

We want to hear from you. Take our survey by clicking here:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/XPMBK5X


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Dev Clough is the Head Coach for Hooked On Driving. He was kind enough to sit down with us for an interview. Dev had some interesting things to say about coaching, how to get started and how to continue to learn and improve. He also had some useful insights on the current crop of performance cars suitable for track day driving and which car modifications to focus on. Read the article here:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackDrivers

We want to hear from you. Take our survey by clicking this link:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/XPMBK5X

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

"A common scenario that enthusiasts have encountered over the years was that if you did attend some of these other track events, the leadership would engage in babysitting and you would get a lot of negative direction; or warning drivers about the consequences of bad behavior or threatening to throw you out of the event if you did something wrong. That early environment was rather like elementary school teachers talking to kids."

Read more of what Mark Hicks of Chin Motorsports has to say about track day providers here:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - YourTrack

Don't forget to get your track day manuals and log book:

Downloads


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

After a holiday hiatus, we're back with some great reads for you. Check out our latest article, an interview with former Griot's Garage president and founder of CarsYeah.com, Mark Greene. "My father bought a 1947 MGTC when I was 5 years old. That is my trigger car. I remember riding on the platform that is behind the driver’s seat with my sister. No seatbelts and our heads were above mom and dad’s. The wind in our faces was fabulous. There was a bar across the back of the driver and passenger seats that my dad called the “Chicken Bar.” He would say, “If you are a chicken you’ll hold on. Otherwise put your hands in the air like you’re on a roller coaster!”

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackQ&A


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Read our latest article:

Road America: "A Park with a Couple of Racetracks Built into it."

“Come for the experience and stay for the race,” says Mike Kertscher, Director of Business Services at Road America, located in Elkhart Lake, Wisconsin. According to Kertscher, the average person does not know how diverse Road America is. “You can bring your family and friends here. Even if they’re not into driving, they can still come here and have a great time. It’s a park with a couple of racetracks built into it – truly. That’s what it is.”

autotrackdaymonthly.com - YourTrack

Also, help us out and take a quick survey by clicking here:
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/XPMBK5X


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Past President of Griot's Garage, Mark Greene, hosts a daily podcast wherein he interviews automotive enthusiasts. Go to carsyeah.com to listen to his interview of Michael Allen, Publisher of Auto TrackDay Monthly. Here is a link to the interview:

Michael Allen | CARS YEAH

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Corvette Product Manager Harlan Charles Discusses the 2015 Z06

We asked Harlan what makes the new 2015 Z06 suitable for track days and he said:

"Other than the obvious 650 hp and 650 lb. ft. of torque, we paid a lot of attention to aerodynamic down force to create a true production down force car. We also added larger brakes and tires and the Z07 option, which has carbon ceramic brakes and Cup 2 tires."

Read the rest of the interview here:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackCars

We have track day manuals and a driver's logbook for you. Click here to get your free downloads:

Downloads

Enjoy!


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

David Dickinson, Author of the Old Car Nut Book Series

"They tend to be the type of stories that get told in a shop over a beer or two or from behind the bumper of a car at a car show as people sit in a circle of old car guys in lawn chairs. So, there are stories that will make you laugh or maybe shed a tear or two."

David Dickinson has worn many hats over the years. And of course all of those hats have had something to do with the automotive industry and cars, specifically classic cars. Currently Dickinson is in the process of publishing The Old Car Nut Book series. With the first two already published, Dickinson is hard at work compiling stories for the upcoming third book in the series. Take a look at our Q & A with Dickinson and learn more about the man behind the fascinating stories:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackQ&A

Sign up for our email list by clicking:
autotrackdaymonthly.com - Contact Us


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Advanced Driver Tuning: “Fingers and Toes” 
by Greg Haas
February 2015

Greg Haas, owner of Advanced Driver Tuning, was one of our first contributors. He has submitted a new driving technique article, which we think you will find useful.

"When you grasp the steering wheel, be conscious of your fingertips as the first contact and explore the minimal inputs required to change direction. Plant your heel on the floor to index your foot's position and actively use your toes first for braking and throttle."

Read Greg's article here:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - Driving Technique

Also, check out our classifieds section here:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - Classifieds

and our forum here:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - Forum

We have some great partners in RacingJunk.com and TrackHQ.com

Enjoy!


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

The Greene Mille
by Mark Greene

Recently you read our interview with David Dickinson, editor and publisher of The Old Car Nut Book series. David compiles story submissions from car enthusiasts just like us. We promised you an excerpt from David's upcoming book and are fortunate to have been granted permission to reprint a story written by Mark Greene, former Griot's Garage President and host of CARS YEAH.

"Blake put his hand on my shoulder and said, “Don’t worry dad. That’s not a rock chip. That’s a memory mark. Every time you look at that you’ll be reminded what a special day today was.” I about started crying right then and there. This was an eight year old teaching his old man the meaning of life. It’s the adventures, not the things that count. I’ll never forget that moment."

Read this heartwarming tale of a vintage car purchase and cross country journey by a father and son here:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackCars

Check out our other articles and features for track day enthusiasts. Here is our home page:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - A Track Days Magazine


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

The Friction Circle by Austin, Bentley, Carlson, Krause, Sneed & Steffensen

We are very excited to share with you our assembled experts for this second go-around on driving techniques, specifically The Friction Circle: Jerry Austin of Austin Motorsports, specializing in data analysis and data logging equipment; Ross Bentley of Speed Secrets and driving coach; Satch Carlson, Editor, Roundel Magazine; Peter Krause of Peter Krause and Associates and driving coach; Chris Sneed, owner of Sneed’s Speed Shop, instructor for PCA, BMW CCA and NASA, and professional racer in the Pirelli World Challenge series; and Ingrid Steffensen, BMW CCA instructor, professor, author and contributor to Bentley's Speed Secrets. 

autotrackdaymonthly.com - Driving Technique

If you like what you see, please help us build our readership by liking us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/autotrackday


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Auto TrackDay Monthly interviewed National Corvette Museum Motorsports Park Track Operations Manager Matt Busby. "The Grand Full config is a mix of moderate elevation change, medium speed, technical, high speed, high load corners, and also has three separate sections that see sustained triple digit speeds. I find it to be very challenging but also very repeatable. It definitely rewards those who take the time to get into a rhythm. Most of all, tons of fun!"

Read the full interview here:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - YourTrack

Also, don't forget to download our track day manuals for beginners and intermediates and a track driver's log book here:

Downloads


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

We are excited to share with you a Carsyeah.com podcast generously offered to us by Mark Greene. Come take a listen. Mike Renner has had his share of competitive racing but has also become one of the premier driving coaches at the BMW Performance Driving School and coaches new drivers, racers, F.B.I. agents and Secret Service members who are assigned the task of presidential protection.

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackDrivers

Like us on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/autotrackday


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

WEBINAR: Get Smart About Tires & Drive Faster with Ross Bentley & Paul Haney

"Find some tires that are reliable and affordable, figure out the right inflation pressures and have fun flogging your toy. And don’t let the tires freeze in winter storage!"

Read our interview with tire guru and engineer Paul Haney:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackCar Tech

Like us on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/autotrackday


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Hawk Performance Street/Race Pads

"The advantages of High Performance Street Race Pads over HP Plus are that they offer more brake torque and a higher temperature rating for greater fade resistance. The temperature rating of HP Plus is 100-800 degrees F and HPS Street/Race is 100-1200 degrees F."

We interviewed Edwin Mangune of Hawk Performance Products Group to bring you this article about street/track pads, ideal for HPDE use:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackCar Tech

Like us on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/autotrackday


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Read our latest article from contributor Greg Haas of Advanced Driver Tuning:

“Take It To The Bank”

"Early in my driving career one of my instructors taught me to read the tachometer at a specific point on the exit of each turn I was striving to improve."

autotrackdaymonthly.com - Driving Technique

Also, please spread the word by liking us on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/autotrackday


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Larry Webster, Editor and Chief of Road & Track Magazine 

We are excited to share with you a carsyeah.com podcast generously offered to us by Mark Greene. Larry Webster is the Editor and Chief of Road & Track magazine and a bona fide track day nut. Come take a listen:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackDrivers

Don't forget to like us on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/autotrackday


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Read our newest interview:

BMW Performance Driving Center Instructor Mike Renner

"I see this guy’s running 30 events and he’s never put it off the track. He knows he can drive pretty quick so he must have car control, but the fine art of really being able to sense what the car is doing, what cause and effect are, how to correct when necessary, and being able to drive the car at or very near the limit with comfort – that’s car control."

Click below:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackDrivers


Announcing: The 2015 National Speedway Directory has hit the shelves. This is a great resource full of all the information you need before heading to the track. Read all about it here:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - Press Releases


----------



## michealdrs (Apr 23, 2015)

Cool issue, just what i need to read over the weekend.


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

michealdrs said:


> Cool issue, just what i need to read over the weekend.


Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Data Guru Matt Romanowski of TrailBrake.net Talks to Auto TrackDay Monthly

"Having a great predictive time displayed in the car has really helped with knowing, while still on the track, which line or technique is better. There is no more guessing or going by what “feels” faster. With data, you know what is faster."

Read the article here:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackCar Tech

If you haven't already, please consider liking us on Facebook to help grow our audience:

https://www.facebook.com/autotrackday/timeline


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

The BMW Performance Center to Contest the 2015 One Lap Of America with New BMW X6 M

We asked Mike Renner to comment on the BMW April 28 One Lap of America press release.

“It is truly phenomenal. It goes fast and if it happens to rain, we would hope that it rains every day as it is all wheel drive and I am very comfortable with that kind of condition." 

Read further comments by Mike Renner as he prepares to contest another One Lap of America for BMW:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackQ&A

If you like what you see, please consider liking us on Facebook. It helps build our audience of track day enthusiasts:

https://www.facebook.com/autotrackday/timeline


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Palatov Motorsport: Cars Designed for Trackday Drivers

"What I wanted to do was create new solutions, break away from the tried and true. In racing there are very few opportunities to do that. Also, racing requires huge budgets relative to simply doing trackdays. But most importantly, I’m a trackday driver and not a racer. I wanted to design cars that I myself would want to own and drive."

Read the article here:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - TrackCars

Get your free trackday manuals and driver log here:

Downloads


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New Jersey Motorsports Park

"Nothing beats repetition and seat time. This is not a sport that requires “book learning” skills. This sport requires hours behind the wheel until your awareness becomes acute. Nobody stops learning in this sport.”

We interviewed COO and General Manager, Brad Scott, and Chief Instructor Pete Tremper of New Jersey Motorsports Park. Click here to read the article:

autotrackdaymonthly.com - YourTrack

If you like what you see share it with your colleagues on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/autotrackday/timeline


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Henry Gilbert: Race Team, Schools and Track Days

"Universal Pictures hired me in 2001 to be the driving instructor for the cast of 2 Fast 2 Furious which was filmed in Miami and that is when I opened up my driving school - Sports Car Driving Experience. I got to work with the entire cast and had a great time with all the actors, including the late Paul Walker."

Read our latest article and do not miss that track video of Henry lapping the field at Sebring in a Corvette. It is some crazy capable driving.

autotrackdaymonthly.com - YourTrack

If you like us do the same on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/autotrackday?ref=hl


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Greetings,

We just published a new, original article. Mike Skeen and Johan Schwartz are presenting a series of track-walk webinars called CircuitStudies. Skeen is a veteran of many professional race series including IMSA Weathertech and NASCAR Trucks. Scwhartz is the 2016 Pirelli World Challenge Champion and a BMW Performance Center instructor.

Skeen and Schwartz used Sebring's turn 17 to illustrate a typical CircuitStudies track walk:

“...you want to remember that this corner connects two lengthy straights and has a big bump in the center, so you want to compromise your mid-corner speed a bit in favor of high entry speed and a good exit....Focus on braking deep into the corner, minimize the coast on the way to the bridge, use the little dot on the bridge as a reference point for your placement as the car rotates, and try to pick up the throttle early at the exit."

Read more at:

trackdayzone.com - Driving Technique

Thanks and enjoy!
www.trackdayzone.com

p.s. You may notice that we changed our name. More on that to come.


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Reading The Car Through Your Hands And Feet

"If you ever find yourself pulsing on and off the brake pedal, work on making it one efficient motion: Make the first hit as hard as you can (without locking the tires) and smoothly taper off as you approach the turn-in."

"The goal in every corner is to get maximum exit speed by giving the car one nice throttle application as early as the car will take it"

Read more at:
http://trackdayzone.com/index.php/articles-general/how-to-s-main-menu/driving-technique


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

The Race Driver Coach: Enzo Mucci

“Often in everyday life we cannot express ourselves, cannot fully let go and be on the edge. But track day driving is a discipline that allows this to happen, and it is very affordable.”

Read more:
trackdayzone.com - TrackQ&A

http://trackdayzone.com/


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Making the Leap from Track Days to Racing: Racing Schools

Okay, so you have begun to think about transitioning from track days to racing. What do you do? How does it work? Well Chad Morehead took the leap and he shares his journey.

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - How To's

trackdayzone.com - Track Days Magazine, Resources & Merchandise


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

2018 Camaro ZL1: The Most Track Capable Camaro Ever

The Camaro Z/28 was once described by Chevy as “the most track-capable Camaro ever.” Well, the new 2018 Camaro ZL1 has taken over that title. We directed our track day questions to Matt Scrase - Performance Variant Manager, Camaro. 

"The owner’s manual supplement outlines what prep is needed for heavy track use. Specifically, suspension alignment and oil specs."

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - TrackCars

trackdayzone.com - Track Days Magazine, Resources & Merchandise


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New original article:

iLaps Transforms Your Smart Phone into an Intelligent Data Logger

"Measuring motor sport performance is a serious task and requires an accuracy that mobile phone sensor chips are incapable of."

Read more at:

trackdayzone.com - TrackCar Tech


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New original article:

Hooked On Driving Southeast Region Co-owner, Tony Franco 

"Drivers need to get fulfillment, that joy out of being able to make a car perform. It is not only that, but the stress relief, the mental focus, the sheer pleasure of just being out there."

Read more at:

trackdayzone.com - YourTrack


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New Original Content

Responsible. Not Responsible: Marketing the Demon to Create Outlaw Image for Dodge Brand

“With Demon, our goal was to build a car that would tattoo the Dodge logo into the subconscious of the general market, beyond even our loyal enthusiasts” said Tim Kuniskis, Head of Passenger Cars – Dodge, SRT, Chrysler and FIAT, FCA North America. “To do so, we had to set records that have never been set before, do more than has ever been done before, go beyond even the legendary Hellcat. The result: an 840¬horsepower, 9¬second muscle car unlike anything that has ever come before it.” 

The quote was from a press release issued by Dodge. If you read other car magazines, you may have noticed that Dodge is running ads with the title “Sorry. Not Sorry” and the tag line “Officially banned by the NHRA (National Hot Rod Association)” to promote the newly released Dodge Challenger Demon and, it seems, to create an outlaw image for the Dodge brand. The ads also include a letter from Glen Gray, NHRA Vice President for Technical Operations. Here it is:

To: FCA US LLC, regarding its Dodge brand
Date: November 30, 2016
This letter verifies that on Monday, November 21st, 2016 at Gainesville Raceway at Gainesville, Florida, the Dodge Challenger SRT Demon ran the quarter mile in an elapsed time of 9.650 seconds at 140.09 miles per hour. Both the elapsed time and the speed on this run exceeded the limits on 2008 OEM (Original Equipment Model) model-year and newer production cars and therefore violate our rules. The car exceeded our limits of 9.99 seconds and 135 miles per hour. Therefore, before this car can be run again at an NHRA Member Track, it must be brought into compliance with the rules and regulations found in Section 4 of the NHRA Rulebook. If you have any questions concerning this letter or the rules in Section 4 of the NHRA Rulebook, please contact me.
Sincerely,
Glen Gray
NHRA
Vice President, Technical Operations 

We spoke with two law enforcement officers who also happen to have founded organizations to discourage street racing by encouraging people to come out and race with their members at drag strips. 

“I know it is a marketing draw,” says Sgt. Scott Graham of the Los Angeles Sheriff’s Department Motorsports organization. “They are trying to be like the outlaws with these cars. Dodge is.” 

We asked Brown and Graham to weigh in on safety issues and the Demon. "They start selling these cars - it’s going to be less than 30 minutes before there will be major incidents and some fatalities. An 840 horsepower street car - it just don’t make sense to me” said Lt. Tom Brown of Beat the Heat. 

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - Keeping It On The Track


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

"Tires that can be reliably driven to and from a track and used effectively on the track are generally grouped into three categories, with each category favoring a different balance of performance:”

Track Day Tires Explained
by
Steve Calder, Ultra High Performance (UHP) Tire Designer, Michelin North America

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - TrackCar Tech

Also get 15% off your next track day;
Hooked on Driving Southeast Region has events at Homestead-Miami Speedway on Saturday, June 17th and Roebling Road Raceway on Monday, June 19th!
And from now until June 17th - Pre-register for either of these events using Promo Code
Fathersday17
to get 15% off your registration fees!

https://www.hookedondriving.com/hooked-on-driving-region/Southeast-Region

Finally, please visit our online store for all of your track day needs. We have selected the products most relevant for HPDE participants and shipping is free:

trackdayzone.com - Visit Store


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Message to Valtteri Bottas: Swerving Doesn’t Heat the Tires
by Paul Haney

"How quickly a racing tire comes up to a good operating temperature, at least 180 degrees F, depends on the load, car speed, ambient temperature and the track surface temperature."

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - TrackCar Tech


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New original article:

Suspension Tuning with Mike Skeen, Jade Buford, Matt Romanowski, Dave Scott and Robert Metcalf

"Most of the focus for the setup with this type of car is in getting it comfortable and preserving the tire--this also happens to be where the tire is working best."

We posed a hypothetical question to our team of professional driving coaches:

You are asked to coach an experienced solo level track day driver (not necessarily a racer) with a new car. Let's say he or she has just purchased the 2018 Camaro ZL1 1LE. The driver has no experience with suspension set up, but understands it in theory. How would you go about teaching this driver the basics of suspension set up over the course of a weekend HPDE event? Assume he is familiarized with the new car on track. Would the skills be specific to the particular track or would the knowledge be transferable to other tracks? If one weekend is not enough to accomplish this, how much training would be required for the driver to be able to do his/her own experimentation? Would data logging help? How would it be used? Assuming there is a track support person to take tire temps in the hot pits, would those be useful? How would tire temps be used? 

Read what our experts had to say:

trackdayzone.com - Driving Technique

Thanks coaches!


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New original article:

BMW Ultimate Driving Experience

“...drivers participating in the teen driving school, autocross or M control clinic will develop their own skills, gaining experience and confidence while learning under the guidance of our BMW Performance Center instructors.”

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - YourTrack


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

Two new original articles:

Why Smooth is Fast by Paul Haney

"Jerky, violent driving means abrupt accelerations that transfer weight quickly. The tires don’t like that."

Read more:

http://trackdayzone.com/articles-gene…/…/trackcar-technology

And

2018 Mustang GT

"There are three drive modes for the new Mustang- Normal, Sport and Track."

Read more:

http://trackdayzone.com/…/featured-artic…/trackcars-articles


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

The previous post had broken links. Let's try again. Sorry.

Two new original articles:

Why Smooth is Fast

"Jerky, violent driving means abrupt accelerations that transfer weight quickly. The tires don’t like that."

Read more:
trackdayzone.com - TrackCar Tech

And

2018 Mustang GT

“We are delighted to announce that the 2018 Mustang offers an available Performance Pack that will be among the first vehicles on the road to offer the Y-rated Michelin Pilot Sport 4 S tires."

Read more:
trackdayzone.com - TrackCars


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New Driving Technique Article:

The Visuals of Braking
by Vivek Goel

"Corner entry is arguably the single most challenging aspect of competitive driving."

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - Driving Technique

Also, visit our online store for all of your track day needs:

trackdayzone.com - Visit Store

Thanks and enjoy!
trackdayzone.com - Track Days Magazine, Resources & Merchandise


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New original article:

Dave Scott: Race Coach

"...he was able to mentally disconnect from the mechanics of driving, from the ‘oh where do I have to hit the brakes, how slow do I have to go, where do I need to start my turn in, when do I have to go to the gas,’ to the mental aspect of paying attention to what the car was telling him and making minute changes as he looked farther and farther ahead. It fundamentally changed his driving and allowed him to execute properly with the brake pedal.”

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - TrackDrivers

trackdayzone.com - Track Days Magazine, Resources & Merchandise


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New Article:

Making the Leap from HPDE to Racing Part II: What goes into picking a car and a series

"I began following the development of the class about a year ago, watching their forum and Facebook page to see how things panned out. Any racing is a big investment, and it can be a gamble to test a new class. No one wants to race in a class with only a handful of cars."

We followed Chad Morehead as he navigated BMW CCA and NASA race schools in the leap from HPDE to club racing. What follows is a discussion of the thought process he went through in choosing a car and a series to race in. 

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - TrackDrivers


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New original article:

HAGERTY ANNOUNCES NEW ‘TRACK DAY’ INSURANCE PACKAGE

"In the past decade, most auto insurance companies have added exclusions to their policies eliminating coverage of vehicles for HPDE events."

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - TrackQ&A


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New original article:

Robert Metcalf of Metcalf Racing

"As far as the things that need to be mastered I would think the top three are smoothness, carrying speed in the turns and braking."

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - TrackDrivers


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New original article:

Jeff McKague of EventMatrix.ca: Driving Coach and Certified Sports Vision Trainer

"As you approach a corner look into the corner, glance into the corner and see the angle. When I say glance, it literally can just be a flash of looking at the exit of the corner so that you see the change of angle that you have to make."

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - YourTrack


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New Driving Technique Article:

False choice #1 : Smoothness vs. Aggression

"Clearly, we want to avoid weight transfer spikes. This is the simplest explanation of why being smooth is preferable to being abrupt."

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - Driving Technique

Also, please consider clicking on the Hagerty Ad for track day insurance located on our home page. Your support is appreciated.

Thanks and enjoy.


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New Article:

Fred Pack: Fifty Years and Overcoming Fears

"Our instinct for self-preservation leads us to repeat a few bad habits on the track. The key manifestations of fear are coasting, being timid on the brakes and applying throttle late in a corner exit."

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - TrackDrivers


----------



## AutoTrackDay (Apr 8, 2014)

New How To Article:

Homebrew Trailer Tire Rack
By Chad Morehead

"Up until recently I have been carrying my extra race slicks and rain tires in the back of my truck."

Read more:

trackdayzone.com - How To's

trackdayzone.com - Track Days Magazine, Resources & Merchandise


----------

